# Baumaterial Wasserfall/ Bachlauf



## mschatzi (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle Eigenbauer von Wasserfällen oder Bachläufen,

in meinem Garten will ich gerade einen kaskadenartigen Wasserfall aus Natursteinen (Kalksteine) in einen Hang hinein bauen. Möglichst möchte ich wegen des natürlichen Charackters keinen Folienuntergrund verwenden, sondern die Steine sozusagen direkt in den Hang hineinmauern. Leider ist es ja nun einmal so, dass der Zement/ Beton in gewissen Maßen wasser-durchlässig ist und somit ständig Wasser durchdringen würde.
Wer hat Erfahrungen oder eine Idee dazu, welchen Verbundstoff ich verwenden kann/ muss? Kann ich speziellen Zemet (wasserdicht) verwenden oder dem normalen Zement etwas beimischen oder die Oberfläche mit Harz o.ä. behandeln?


----------



## aless (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baumaterial Wasserfall/ Bachlauf*

Hallo,

es wird im Winter Risse geben und du wist ordentlich Wasser verlieren.

Ich habe bei mir eine Folie untergelegt und dann mit Estrich zugedeckt.
Zum Schluss die Natursteine in den nassen Estrich drücken.

Wenn du noch eine Estrich Stahlmatte einlegst, hält es bestimmt.

Gruß Schorsch


----------



## jochen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baumaterial Wasserfall/ Bachlauf*

Hi mschatzi,

ich hab auch mal einen Wasserfall gebaut, und erfreue mich heute noch daran.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504/?q=Bau+Wasserfalles


schau mal rein, bei weiteren Fragen versuche ich gerne zu antworten.

Von vorne weg...

machs mit Folie, alles andere bringt nur Ärger


----------



## mschatzi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baumaterial Wasserfall/ Bachlauf*

Habt vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. In einem anderen Forum habe ich über gute Erfahrungen mit Dichtschlämme bzw. Faserkunststoffen gelesen. Ich mache mich jetzt mal zu den unterschiedlichen Materialien schlau!

Grüße
mschatzi


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baumaterial Wasserfall/ Bachlauf*

Hallo, ich hab nur eine kleine Kaskade an meinem Miniteich. Weil ich von endgültigen Dingen nicht viel halte, hab ich auf den Erdaushubhügel eine Folienecke so draufgelegt, das die breite Seite im Teich liegt. In den Hügel habe ich Terassen modeliert und die Porphyrpoligonalplatten daraufgelegt. Immerwieder mit dem Gartenschlauch getestet, ob das Wasser auch so über die Abrisskannte läuft, wie ich es will. So terasse für Terasse nach oben gearbeitet...
Mit Beton kann man garnicht zwischendurch probieren, ob es ok ist... Und wenn alles Hart ist kann man nixmehr ändern...









Sind aber alte Bilder... das Teichlein ist jetzt hoffnungslos zugewuchert...




VG Biotopfan


----------

